# Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such

## futon revolutionary

When running 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 start
```

I get the following error:

```
Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start '/usr/bin/wpa_cli'
```

My /etc/conf.d/net has the following lines:

```
modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dwext"
```

and my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf has the following:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="isengard"

psk="my key"

scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA2

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

group=CCMP TKIP

priority=5

}
```

Any help or expertise in getting my WLAN running would be very much appreciated! Thanks so much.

----------

## turtles

You emerged wpa_supplicant?

Could you post 

```
ls -la /usr/bin/wpa_cli
```

?

What does 

```
eix net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
```

 give us?

----------

## futon revolutionary

I did emerge wpa_supplicant.

ls:

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 49528 Aug 5 23:31 /usr/bin/cli
```

eix:

```
[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions: 0.7.3-r5 ~2.0-r2 {{ap dbus debug eap-sim fasteap gnutls kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux madwifi p2p ps3 qt4 readline, selinux smartcard ssl wimax wps}}

     Installed versions: 0.7.3-r5(23:31:22 08/05/13)(dbus kernel_linux qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -madwifi -ps3 -selinux -wimax -wps)

     Homepage: http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     description: IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers
```

Sorry the formatting is weird, I'm manually typing this into a friend's iPad.

----------

## futon revolutionary

Also, running

```
wpa_supplicant -i wlp2s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext
```

gives

```
Trying to associate with bc:ae:c5:c2:fd:32 (SSID='isengard' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]:Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with bc:ae:c5:c2:fd:32

WPA: Key negotiation completed with bc:ae:c5:c2:fd:32 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to bc:ae:c5:c2:fd:32 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```

If I then start dhcpcd it will work, but the init script doesn't.

----------

